# Barbed Wire Across Rio Grande Above Lobatos Bridge



## Skikbum66 (Apr 5, 2014)

The Canejos has got a lot of barbed wire also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Not cool. Please inform American Whitewater of the situation.


----------



## gunnerman (Jun 6, 2013)

Guys we really appreciate getting security info like this on sections of river that are not that often paddled, but I'm in the camp that says we need alot more action. I think everyone that paddles of-beat stretches of river needs to carry a pair of good wire-cutters. If this fence was so bad that it served no purpose it needs to go period. Second option is get a picture and surrounding area and report it to AW. But at least flag the damn thing with something even if you wrap some branches on it. Ranchers are suppose to mark fences if they are on stretches of river that pose a hazard to boaters. But most of all contact somebody about this and don't let it slide. Someone almost got killed up on Plateau Creek on the Grand Mesa cause of this shit, and that gets run often. Time to stop this shit.


----------

